# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  ADmin là ai

## cnclaivung

tham gia lâu, em spam tý, không biết cái ông admin wed này làm nghề gì, mặt mũi ra sao, em thấy ổng ít online quá nhỉ, nhiều khi thấy ad bên kia xông pha quá mà ad bên neyf ko biết ở đâu

----------

CBNN

----------


## Gamo

Chú cứ kiếm ông nào nói nhiều nhất thì ông đó là Ếch Min

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

à là ông Linh à, NS

----------


## CKD

Ếch nhà ta không xuất hiện mà diễn đàn vẫn an ninh và vui vẻ thì có gì phải ngại.
Chắc ếch nhà ta muốn anh em thật vui & thoải mái nên mới phải đeo bình hơi và lặn lâu như vậy. Chứ ngày ngày cứ chém gió túi bụi mà không ra ngô ra khoai gì. Bị thành viên phán cho là ếch nói phét hay ếch ngồi đáy giếng thì còn gì là hình ảnh của ếch nữa  :Wink: 

Các cụ có muốn ếch nhà ta giống ếch bên kia không?

----------


## cnclaivung

ây cha, bác đây rồi, hôm nọ điện gặp bác uống cafe, bác nói bác mắc đi chơi òi....hic, biết khi nào có dip về đông tháp hú em nhé

----------


## CKD

Đang ở sadec nè cụ, mai ở sg, t7 ở sd, cn ở LV. Dự là có thể cafe với mấy cụ ở sg trưa t5, trước khi về ct.
Tuần này bay như chim luôn hehe

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

sướng nhỉ, bác có thể bật mí cho em biết sao bác bay như chim vậy

----------


## CBNN

bác gà "thâm" phết ! :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> sướng nhỉ, bác có thể bật mí cho em biết sao bác bay như chim vậy


Vụ này thì chịu, cuộc đời đưa đẩy bác ạ, đi nhiều chứ không sướng gì đâu.
Mà cũng nặng nghĩa với mấy bác ở sg, nên lâu lâu là phải ghé thăm.

Mà hình như lạc đề mất rồi.

----------


## cnclaivung

lạc gì bác, mục này bên lề chém gió mừ, thôi hôm nào em mân xong con máy bác ghé chỉ giáo em vài chiêu,,,em mời bác thiệt tình, em ở ngay TT Lai Vung

----------


## solero

Ếch mà mình không phải ít online đâu, chỉ ít nói làm nhiều thôi. Bằng chứng là cứ gọi đến Ếch là Ếch có mặt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mà bị thâm là Gà Ác...... hahah

----------


## biết tuốt

gà ác hơi bị quý nên toàn dùng .....hầm thuốc bắc hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyodira

Ếch này là Admin. Còn ếch bên kia là HIV, chỉ chưa biết giai đoạn mấy thôi.

----------

cnclaivung, Mr.L

----------


## cnclaivung

cuối cùng em chả biết ông ếch nhà mềnh là ai,

----------


## Tuấn

> cuối cùng em chả biết ông ếch nhà mềnh là ai,


Admin hả ? là em đấy, cụ có gì hối lộ em đi không em bem chít hé hé  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

> Ếch mà mình không phải ít online đâu, chỉ ít nói làm nhiều thôi. Bằng chứng là cứ gọi đến Ếch là Ếch có mặt.


ít nói đây

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác ếch này em biết nè , thân lắm , em mà méc là trảm trảm trảm trảm liền , mà méc quài chưa có cha nào chết..... toàn chết đi sống lại không à.


Mà nói thiệt , nhìn tới nhìn lui em phù hợp nhất vậy mà có ma nào sợ đâu , em bán hàng mà chọt quài .... như ông Đi vô đi ra nè , cứ lượn vô lượn ra nào chị năm lụm ve chai bán cẩm lai không... còn cha kem hảo hạng nữa, liệu hồn với em nhé.

----------


## Ga con

Em đang định trả nick đặt lại. Thôi mai chọn nick là Ếch min cho nó có máu mặt.

Chỉ sợ máu mặt đi kèm máu mồm thì tiêu em  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác ếch này em biết nè , thân lắm , em mà méc là trảm trảm trảm trảm liền , mà méc quài chưa có cha nào chết..... toàn chết đi sống lại không à.
> 
> 
> Mà nói thiệt , nhìn tới nhìn lui em phù hợp nhất vậy mà có ma nào sợ đâu , em bán hàng mà chọt quài .... như ông Đi vô đi ra nè , cứ lượn vô lượn ra nào chị năm lụm ve chai bán cẩm lai không... còn cha kem hảo hạng nữa, liệu hồn với em nhé.


Đi zô đi ra chẳng biết làm gì, chọt chọt cho zui, rảnh mà  :Smile: )

----------


## Tien Manh

> ít nói đây


Ông ít nói, làm cũng ít :v

----------


## Gamo

Haha, ông Ít Nói đâu rồi, khoe hàng đi

----------


## ktshung

Hồi trước các bác có xem phim "những thiên thần của Charlie" không? Cứ có ông boss giấu mặt nó mới hay, các bác thích admin quá nhiệt huyết như bên chuối ko?  :Big Grin: . Theo em để yên cho bác ấy ẩn dật

----------


## cnclaivung

không ý em thì lâu lâu ếch mình cũng phải khoe hàng hay chuyên môn cnc để newbe theo học hỏi, im ru hoài em lơ mơ quá...he he...khui miết chừng nào lộ diện
để em trình bày nguyện vọng của em....
em đang luyện JDpaint , dự là xin hết chân dung các bác vào để em làm một bức phù điêu gỗ gõ đỏ mặt 80x1200 đúng khổ máy của em....có tựa đề là cncpro Việt Nam
đây em nói thật , chứ em không nói đùa

----------


## lekimhung

Ếch min thì không cần chuyên môn bác ơi, có $$$ để duy trì cái xóm ve chai này là được làm ếch ngay.

_ếch min là đây_

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ếch min thì không cần chuyên môn bác ơi, có $$$ để duy trì cái xóm ve chai này là được làm ếch ngay.
> 
> _ếch min là đây_


hix, nhìn đống tiền mà tủi thân quá, đúng cái em đang thiếu...hix

----------


## CKD

Em đoán cụ ếch nhà ta, ngoài quản lý web ra có biết gì đâu mà đòi chém với giết. Ba cái jdpaint hay artcam gì đó chứ chưa nói tới cnc có thấy cụ ếch ho tiếng nào đâu. Lâu lâu lên tiếng toàn thấy host với web..

----------

solero

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tớ biết mấy cụ nhà ta ngại làm ếch nên cứ đùn qua đẩy lại cái chức đó!

----------


## CKD

Ếch chắc giống làm dâu trăm họ. Nói ít cũng bị théc méc mà nói nhiều thì bảo chém gió, nói sai thì bảo là ếch thật. Sợ thật

----------


## cnclaivung

nhưng chốt lại mấy bác cho em biết mặt ếch được ko. bực lắm rồi

----------


## occutit

Ếch đây bác ạ  :Smile:  Nguồn Google.

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung, Gamo, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

ha ha chết cuòi bác ni

----------


## ít nói

> Ông ít nói, làm cũng ít :v


Hừm đứa nào lười hơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Ông Ít nói đích thị là ếch rồi, có gì mà len ten nữa nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói

----------


## cnclaivung

VẬY SAO,bác it nói cho em ngượng mộ dung nhan tí đi, em làm cái đốc lịch cncpro nào, thành tâm câu khẩn, he he

----------


## nhatson

> hix, nhìn đống tiền mà tủi thân quá, đúng cái em đang thiếu...hix


cỡ bill gate còn thiếu
đi đâu ông cũng rêu rao chỉ có 100ti dola thôi, lo cho 2 tỉ người đói nghèo căng lắm
vị chi là có 50usd đầu tư cho 1 người , làm sao với 50 usd đó người ta thoát khỏi đói ngèo, tiền thì ko thể nhiều hơn, có nhiều hơn cũng sẽ ko bao nhiêu, pan khà quan hơn  đi kiếm nhiều tiền hơn là nghĩ cách làm sao 50usd đó hiệu quả hơn
b.r

----------

cnclaivung, thuyên1982

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác ếch này em biết nè , thân lắm , em mà méc là trảm trảm trảm trảm liền , mà méc quài chưa có cha nào chết..... toàn chết đi sống lại không à.
> 
> 
> Mà nói thiệt , nhìn tới nhìn lui em phù hợp nhất vậy mà có ma nào sợ đâu , em bán hàng mà chọt quài .... như ông Đi vô đi ra nè , cứ lượn vô lượn ra nào chị năm lụm ve chai bán cẩm lai không... còn cha kem hảo hạng nữa, liệu hồn với em nhé.





> Ông Ít nói đích thị là ếch rồi, có gì mà len ten nữa nhỉ


Đề nghị cụ Ít nói lấy lại công bằng cho cụ Nam CNC nuôn và ngay đi ạ. Ai lại đi chọt cụ Nam bao giờ chứ  :Smile:  em bẩu roài, chọt cụ Nam là phải tội đấy hé hé 

Rung nhan cụ Ếch Ít nói đây ợ :

----------

ít nói, CBNN, cnclaivung, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

qua ẹp trai...he he

----------


## solero

> Bác ếch này em biết nè , thân lắm , em mà méc là trảm trảm trảm trảm liền , mà méc quài chưa có cha nào chết..... toàn chết đi sống lại không à.
> 
> Mà nói thiệt , nhìn tới nhìn lui em phù hợp nhất vậy mà có ma nào sợ đâu , em bán hàng mà chọt quài .... như ông Đi vô đi ra nè , cứ lượn vô lượn ra nào chị năm lụm ve chai bán cẩm lai không... còn cha kem hảo hạng nữa, liệu hồn với em nhé.


Mới chọt có vài cái là đã bù lu bù loa lên rồi. 
Thím đúng là có tài nhớ lâu + có tật thù dai.

Đề nghị Admin xử lý trường hợp này vì vi phạm Điều I, mục 2, mục 5 trong Nội quy điễn đàn : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1-...-PRO?p=1#post1

----------


## nhatson

> Mới chọt có vài cái là đã bù lu bù loa lên rồi. 
> Thím đúng là có tài nhớ lâu + có tật thù dai.
> 
> Đề nghị Admin xử lý trường hợp này vì vi phạm Điều I, mục 2, mục 5 trong Nội quy điễn đàn : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1-...-PRO?p=1#post1


chà, ko biết tên nào nhớ dai hơn tên nào

----------


## conga

Admin hả, giầu thì ko biết hơn em ko nhưng đẹp zai thì chắc cỡ em thôi  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ít nói

> Đề nghị cụ Ít nói lấy lại công bằng cho cụ Nam CNC nuôn và ngay đi ạ. Ai lại đi chọt cụ Nam bao giờ chứ  em bẩu roài, chọt cụ Nam là phải tội đấy hé hé 
> 
> Rung nhan cụ Ếch Ít nói đây ợ :


ko chắc em là AD nhưng các cụ nhắc em nhiều quá ( ít nói  , nói ít vvv tần suất cao thôi) mà diễn đàn mở FREEEEE FORR ALLLL sao cứ nhắc admin nhỉ 
nếu người được nhắc ko lên tiếng em bầu đại cụ nào làm ad
tiêu chí 
Đẹp zai nhất 
em tạm xếp thứ tự sau 
NamCNC
huyCNC
giáo sư biết tuốt ( em chấm cụ này )
kem mút sô lê la gì đó ko nhớ
v .v

----------


## Gamo

Nghe 2 thím nói chuyện mới biết một thím tên thím Kem, một thím là cô Năm. Trước giờ toàn gọi là Kem thượng hạng với Nam SP

----------


## cnclaivung

bên lề, các bác thấy đề nghị của em có quá không....ai đời muốn biết ếch nhà mình mà khó hơn gặp ngọc hoàng, hic....thôi em thăng đây...nhiều khi tủi thân...hic

----------


## CBNN

có hình ếch rồi cụ nhớ vẽ thật đẹp , thật giống vào đó!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

có thấy êch đâu mà vẽ, lên gut gồ thấy ếch mà xấu quá sợ hư tay nghề,,,he he

----------


## CBNN

thì đây ợ , quá ngầu , quá phong cách đó chư! 



> Rung nhan cụ Ếch Ít nói đây ợ :

----------


## cnclaivung

nhìn hàm răng ếch thấy phát bệnh.... thui không vẽ được

----------


## CKD

Cụ vẽ em trước đi, em không đẹp giai, chỉ cở đập chai... nhưng cũng làm mẫu tập vẽ cho bác được đó. Biết đâu bác vẽ em mà giống thì biết đâu lão ếch lại xuất hiện.
Mà bác bảo là bác đang học vẽ.. vẽ chim cò chắc đẹp chứ em ứ tin bác vẽ đươc chân dung đâu hehe.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cụ vẽ em trước đi, em không đẹp giai, chỉ cở đập chai... nhưng cũng làm mẫu tập vẽ cho bác được đó. Biết đâu bác vẽ em mà giống thì biết đâu lão ếch lại xuất hiện.
> Mà bác bảo là bác đang học vẽ.. vẽ chim cò chắc đẹp chứ em ứ tin bác vẽ đươc chân dung đâu hehe.


èo, em vẽ khá lắm đấy, nhất là vẽ đường cong..hú hú

----------


## Gamo

Em là Ếch Min nè bác

----------


## cnclaivung

em chơi con gà này đở buồn vậy, mai em post thành quả..khu khú

----------

